# Barf & rmb



## Chris Daleo (Apr 22, 2010)

Curious if anyone has had experience with Green Tripe or Omas Pride. I used to use Abady frozen tripe along with the canine stress kibble. For my working Rottweiler he was in top form 61cm 103lbs hard fast and beautiful coat as well.
Also curious on supplements, not regularly but during training and conditioning, etc. Thanks.


----------



## Mary Buck (Apr 7, 2010)

I feed quite alot of raw green tripe I weaned a litter of pups on it too. Great food source..stinks like a heck though. Its pretty complete so I don't add much to it , but I rotate it in weekly As a sole food souce its pretty low fat, so dogs lose condition on it and you needs to add fats back in. 
For my dog in hard work I need to be sure he gets enough fat...I like Salmon Oil as a suppliment 

Greentripe.com is who I use ,.....good people , good service


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Hi Chris. 

I think most of us raw feeders definitely feed green tripe. I do not order from anywhere as I live in ranching and hunting heaven, so green tripe is delivered to me by my neighbors and friends, along with carcasses and older meat that they would normally throw out. (not rotten, just stuff that has been in their freezer a long time). I buy meat too, but it is actually minimal. 

Supplements daily are Salmon Oil and Vitamin E, those two should always go together. I also use Probios for digestion. Plain live cultured yogurt is good to use as well...I do mix that with banana and blueberries as my dogs like that A LOT. 

I do give a joint supplement to the bloodhound, who is older and getting a little stiff....more so in the winter. 

Other than that, I don't give anything.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Carol Boche said:


> Hi Chris.
> 
> I think most of us raw feeders definitely feed green tripe. I do not order from anywhere as I live in ranching and hunting heaven, so green tripe is delivered to me by my neighbors and friends, along with carcasses and older meat that they would normally throw out. (not rotten, just stuff that has been in their freezer a long time). I buy meat too, but it is actually minimal.
> 
> ...


Ditto. I too consider fish oil and E to be the crucial supplements because long-chain Omega 3s are woefully absent in modern slaughter animals (whether in commercial foods or in a raw diet). Other than that, my goal is to supply the micronutrients in the food.


eta: Oh, yes, green tripe is a great part of the diet.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Carol Boche said:


> Hi Chris.
> 
> I think most of us raw feeders definitely feed green tripe.


Yeah, I'd say if you're not feeding green tripe or a good veggie mix (I like The Honest Kitchen's veggie mix and is good for firming up loose stools if you add a hair less water than it calls for), unless you're supplementing vitamins and minerals with a supplement like Balance It or something, you're not going to get balance over time. Just feeding bones, muscle, and organ meat is not balanced over time or "whole prey model." Oh yeah, most raw feeders stopped calling it the BARF diet years ago. Doesn't help publicity with your local vet, I can promise you that much. Just raw is fine. :wink:


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Green Tripe, not just for dogs anymore.


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

Mustard on tripe? :-&

We always use ketchup.....


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Lynn Cheffins said:


> Mustard on tripe? :-&
> 
> We always use ketchup.....


BLECH!!!!! Only dogs eat tripe here at our house......

Although, am I the only one that gets this HUGE picture of it?? I had to scroll the screen up, down and sideways to view it......

LOL Gerry, nice pic for me to see right before eating......<shudder and putting the bacon back in the fridge> No BLT for me.......:mrgreen:


----------



## Chris Daleo (Apr 22, 2010)

Yes, I am not the most PC person, but I noticed that from 7yrs ago BARF, became Biologically Appropriate Raw food lol. In any event, appreciate the insight. I will look into the salmon oil and vitamin E. The breeder of my pup is feeding Royal Canin for pups and I want to transition him slowly. I live in NY, but am trying to get access to some local farms, they are more dairy farms but there are quite a few beef farms here. So I will go that route. Thanks.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Unless they get a proper burial, just about every dairy cow becomes a beef cow at some point... :-\"


----------



## Pamella Renaldi (Mar 6, 2010)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> Green Tripe, not just for dogs anymore.


Is that raw or cooked? Did you really eat it?


Carol Boche said:


> BLECH!!!!! Only dogs eat tripe here at our house......
> 
> Although, am I the only one that gets this HUGE picture of it?? I had to scroll the screen up, down and sideways to view it......
> 
> LOL Gerry, nice pic for me to see right before eating......<shudder and putting the bacon back in the fridge> No BLT for me.......:mrgreen:


I also get the big picture.



Maren Bell Jones said:


> Unless they get a proper burial, just about every dairy cow becomes a beef cow at some point... :-\"


When a diary cow is older the milk supply also decreases. I think that's why they become a beef cow.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I used to get frozen green tripe from Oma's Pride. I switched to http://www.greentripe.com/ because 
their tripe is out of local organic, grass fed cattle.


----------

